# Green Cove Springs Marina



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Been reading up on this marina anyone familiar with it ? :2 boat:


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Seems to be a favorite for the cruising set on a budget. Also had a fire there last November.

2 men badly burned after fire spread to 4 boats in Green Cove Springs | WJAX-TV

Also a mail drop for those that are on an extended cruise who prefer a fla address.

mailforwading green cove


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

aa3jy said:


> Seems to be a favorite for the cruising set on a budget. Also had a fire there last November.
> 
> 2 men badly burned after fire spread to 4 boats in Green Cove Springs | WJAX-TV
> 
> Also a mail drop for those that are on an extended cruise who prefer a fla address.


How about safety?


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Does stuff disappear from boats or did they fix the problem.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Can't speak for its safety..they have old (now condemded) navy piers. As far as security can't speak for that either..anyone can walk in..


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

I have heard good things I have some friends that have their 40 ft boat in the storage area. Just wondering if anyone currently using the marina has an insight or point of view.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Do you have your boat at green cove?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I spent all of last Dec there. It's like a boat slum and some boats and boaters go there to die. It is OK if you want a cheap place to haul out, do you work, and get out.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

If one doesn't have a means of (mobile)transportation..it's a very long walk between the marina and the town of Green Cove...

With that..reading Active Captains with a mixed bag of reviews..


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

aa3jy said:


> If one doesn't have a means of (mobile)transportation..it's a very long walk between the marina and the town of Green Cove...


Yes I learned an expensive lesson on that while there. Just because the yard rate is low it doesn't mean you are going to save any money once you factor in a car rental. The nearest West Marine, for when you need that odd fitting now instead of ordering and waiting, is about a 40 minute ride. If you are lucky the local ACE Hardware might have it and it's only a 10-15 drive in a car (loooong walk)


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

For about 15 years or so before my wife retired.. we would travel the coastal roads checking out (meeting the management and renters)many of the marinas along the way..this one was not at the top of our list...


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

aa3jy said:


> --------
> 
> Also a mail drop for those that are on an extended cruise who prefer a fla address.
> 
> mailforwading green cove


For mail forwarding try:
St. Brendans Isle
Green Cove Springs, Fl.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

FSMike said:


> For mail forwarding try:
> St. Brendans Isle
> Green Cove Springs, Fl.


USPS will forward for free....


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

aa3jy said:


> USPS will forward for free....


Not like S. Brendan's Isle.....I use their service and it is awesome to have mail scanned so that I can decide if I want it sent to me right away, held until I get to my next destination, or shredded. Much more to their service than just having mail forwarded to a new address....and now that I have no fixed address this is huge for me.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

bigdogandy said:


> Not like S. Brendan's Isle.....I use their service and it is awesome to have mail scanned so that I can decide if I want it sent to me right away, held until I get to my next destination, or shredded. Much more to their service than just having mail forwarded to a new address....and now that I have no fixed address this is huge for me.


Agreed..if one doesn?t know where his next port of call is until he gets there then a mail service like St.Bredans Isle may be worth it.
If one knows where he?ll be for an indefinit period of time than the USPS forwarding service IMO is more practical...


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I could be wrong, but think USPS doesn't now forward indefinitely....only for a defined period of time.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

RegisteredUser said:


> I could be wrong, but think USPS doesn't now forward indefinitely....only for a defined period of time.


Up to one year...
https://www.usps.com/manage/forward.htm


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

The last thing I had mailed to me via the marina by the USPS, from Florida to Virginia, took 7 months to finally show up. I was long gone by then. I haven't gotten any mail worth reading in at least 2 months so I'm glad I just have it send to my daughters instead of paying the $11.95/mo for mail forwarding.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Don0190 said:


> The last thing I had mailed to me via the marina by the USPS, from Florida to Virginia, took 7 months to finally show up. I was long gone by then. I haven't gotten any mail worth reading in at least 2 months so I'm glad I just have it send to my daughters instead of paying the $11.95/mo for mail forwarding.


We also use a relative (my daughter) for our mail. She opens the mail and scans what seems important. She also does redocumentation every year and receives and holds all the items I order online which she packs in a barrel for shipment to us by ship (a very, very inexpensive way to move stuff), once a year. She has access to a boat bank account for items she picks up locally to add to the barrel. 
For that I give her $500.00 a year, which seems very fair for all that time and effort.


----------

